# Sled time!!



## RUBE (Dec 17, 2008)

How bout some sleds? We are in for another fantastic early winter in S. central Wisconsin and Ive got 4 all gased up and ready to go!
This is from last year but Im hoping for more of the same and it looks good so far with 4" last night and 9"-13" on Thursday and 6" or so this weekend. 
There really are 3 sleds in this pic


----------



## cjk (Dec 17, 2008)

You can probably thank ME for all this snow the last 2 years. 

I sold my sled in the summer of 07 and the winters have been great ever since.


----------



## zr900 (Dec 17, 2008)

My 900 twin


----------



## RUBE (Dec 17, 2008)

ZR those are fun sleds. Fairly similar to the XPSC800, only bigger. Do you live far enough west to get the lake effect?

CJK, if that is the reason I would like to thank you a million times over. It is still early enough in the season to jump back in. And with the short term forecast......


----------



## zr900 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am about 30 miles east of the lake and yes we get a good portion of lake snow.


----------



## Madsaw (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got a sled last yr. 1996 Ski Doo Touring LE. Its a 440 fan cooled. 1500 on a rebuild. Also its a long track 2 up. Of couorse leave it to me the first trail ride I did I blew the fan belt. A total of 6500 miles on the original belt. For a belt not under much stress it sure came a part.
I am looking forward to this winter. Already had a nice bit of snow on the ground. but, being a farmer I hate dealing with the stuff every day.
Bob


----------



## RUBE (Dec 17, 2008)

Currently Im in the bullseye. Life is GOOD!!!
       

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MILWAUKEE/SULLIVAN WI
1036 AM CST WED DEC 17 2008

...A MAJOR WINTER STORM TAKING AIM AT THE REGION...

.ANOTHER MAJOR WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO HAMMER THE AREA
THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL
GATHER STRENGTH OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS ON THURSDAY...THEN TRACK
NORTHEAST ACROSS NORTHERN MISSOURI...REACHING NORTHERN INDIANA BY
FRIDAY MORNING.

WIDESPREAD SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL FALL ACROSS ALL OF SOUTH
CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST WISCONSIN. EIGHT TO TWELVE INCHES OF SNOW
ARE POSSIBLE. A BRIEF PERIOD OF SLEET MAY MIX WITH SNOW OVER THE
FAR SOUTHERN TIER OF COUNTIES...ALONG THE WISCONSIN/ILLINOIS
BORDER...THURSDAY EVENING. THIS WILL RESULT IN LOWER SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS THERE. THAT MIX WILL CHANGE OVER TO ALL SNOW AFTER
MIDNIGHT THURSDAY NIGHT.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 17, 2008)

*Let it snow, let it Snow, let it SNOW!*

Here is a little action photo of my prior sled, 99-ZR600...
View attachment 84257


and another shot...
View attachment 84258


I'll take a picture of my current sled later and upload it.


----------



## RUBE (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice H2O ride. I got to watch some video last week of some guys out west lake riding in summer. We did a little here last spring during the thaw. Afterwards rode mud to the local watering hole and got hollered at, in a good way, for getting the floors wet and muddy. Its rides like that that I keep a couple old Yamaha 440's around for


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a sled from back when sleds were sleds and Black label came in a pop top - my 71 Elan. 0-60 in never, but it will definitely go through the deep snow and fast enough to scare the feces out of someone if you're pulling them on a cafeteria tray. That speed has been proven scientifically to be about 22 knots. The thing is a blast to ride, and I better get it brushed off and fueled up for this huge blizzard we're supposed to get tomorrow night - I'll probably be snowed in for days and it will be my only link to the outside world.


----------



## RUBE (Dec 18, 2008)

From what I can see that looks to be in good shape! The bumper isnt even bent. I bet it is a hoot to ride.


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 18, 2008)

It actually is in really good shape. I even got the original owner's manual, the tool kit was in the trunk, and I evn got the original registration from when the guy bought it at the dealer. Gotta go for now - according to the weather report I have to put the forks on the tractor and set it up on the roof so I'll be able to get out tomorrow - or maybe we'll only get 4" like last time they pulled this nonsense.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is my current sled, it is very fast, haven't met a stock 700 that can catch it, not many 800's can either, stock it has 140hp. We picked up a radar gun, and on a lake, frozen but in 2 inches of slush at the end of last season I clocked 113mph on a short track at just over the recommended 8000rpm, with the original belt with about 2000 miles on the sled. It has a digtial speedo and I didn't need the radar really, I would come back around and tell the gunner what my speed was and I was always with 1 mph of his gun. I have had the speedo up at 118mph on hard pack snow, on clean ice 120mph+ is within grasp I would say.

Same radar run day another F7 Firecat was comin through at 119mph, but he had exhaust piping work, clutching, new belt, lower front suspension, larger rear boggie wheels, and a boon-docker like thing and could lean it out just to the point of almost no return. At first his first 10 passes of so I was within 2 mph and that didn't sit well at all, once he got it dialed in he picked up another 3 mph.

Here is my F7...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 21, 2008)

Signoflife said:


> Here is my current sled, it is very fast, haven't met a stock 700 that can catch it, not many 800's can either, stock it has 140hp. We picked up a radar gun, and on a lake, frozen but in 2 inches of slush at the end of last season I clocked 113mph on a short track at just over the recommended 8000rpm, with the original belt with about 2000 miles on the sled. It has a digtial speedo and I didn't need the radar really, I would come back around and tell the gunner what my speed was and I was always with 1 mph of his gun. I have had the speedo up at 118mph on hard pack snow, on clean ice 120mph+ is within grasp I would say.
> 
> Same radar run day another F7 Firecat was comin through at 119mph, but he had exhaust piping work, clutching, new belt, lower front suspension, larger rear boggie wheels, and a boon-docker like thing and could lean it out just to the point of almost no return. At first his first 10 passes of so I was within 2 mph and that didn't sit well at all, once he got it dialed in he picked up another 3 mph.
> 
> Here is my F7...




It looks like its doing 100 just sitting there. I am sorry to bother you but someone mentioned sleds and well to me 








that is a sled. Now can I have a ride to the top, please?

I had an old snowmobile awhile ago but it was DONE when I was done with it. Not to much snow around here these days anyway but they sure are fun.


----------



## Signoflife (Dec 21, 2008)

treemandan said:


> It looks like its doing 100 just sitting there. I am sorry to bother you but someone mentioned sleds and well to me...that is a sled. Now can I have a ride to the top, please?
> 
> I had an old snowmobile awhile ago but it was DONE when I was done with it. Not to much snow around here these days anyway but they sure are fun.



I'll give you a tow to the top, but you better have your PPE helmet and facesheild on as the F7 throws the snow, ice chunks, and whatever else it grabs with the (136) by 1 1/4" long carbide studs / picks in the track.


----------



## motor (Dec 23, 2008)

1973 Mercury 440 Max. Rode for two seasons then the track started coming apart and I couldn't find one so I did some modifications to it.


----------

